# Looking at getting a 'micro' pig.....advice? Breeders?



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

As the title states, I'm looking into getting a little pig and wanted to see if anyone on here owns them and can offer any advice for if I go ahead with it?

What are people's views on keeping them, are they better in pairs?

I'm aware they can grow big and have taken this into account and do have a garden etc.

Also, best breeders to go to? I know of some of the more popular ones but doesn't necessarily make them the best....

Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

check wether theres any restrictions on keeping them where you live first - you need a holding number for your place too.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

pigglywiggly said:


> check wether theres any restrictions on keeping them where you live first - you need a holding number for your place too.


Ok I will do, thanks.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They are happier in pairs apparently


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There was someone i think under the discussion about that programme on Tiny animals who mentioned they have a type of tiny pig from Germany which are more consistent in size than the other types of micro pig.

I live very close to Pennywell Farm which is famous for micro pigs, and they sell them, but I am not sure what the likelihood they are all as small as the ones they keep there.
Pennywell Farm - Miniature Pigs


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

samurai said:


> They are happier in pairs apparently


I have read this in a couple places but wondered if it's different as I work from home so he/she wouldn't really ever be alone. I also have two dogs and hear that pigs can be quite sociable towards other pets?
What do you think?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Kare said:


> There was someone i think under the discussion about that programme on Tiny animals who mentioned they have a type of tiny pig from Germany which are more consistent in size than the other types of micro pig.
> 
> I live very close to Pennywell Farm which is famous for micro pigs, and they sell them, but I am not sure what the likelihood they are all as small as the ones they keep there.
> Pennywell Farm - Miniature Pigs


This place looks like they sell some nice little pigs but wow that is the most expensive I've seen them! I'm hoping to go view some adults and piglets in a couple weeks but they are very far away and I would like to find a reliable breeder a little closer to home if possible.
I'd be interested to know what kind of pigs you mean from Germany though, I'll have to have a little look.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Kare said:


> There was someone i think under the discussion about that programme on Tiny animals who mentioned they have a type of tiny pig from Germany which are more consistent in size than the other types of micro pig.
> 
> I live very close to Pennywell Farm which is famous for micro pigs, and they sell them, but I am not sure what the likelihood they are all as small as the ones they keep there.
> Pennywell Farm - Miniature Pigs


That would have been me probably.

I have a "German Micro", which are a hybrid created from Wild Boar and Indian Pygmy Hog.

They are a Laboratory breed, bred for lab testing, and so they stay small-ish. By smallish, i mean 24" tall would be about as big as any really get, maybe 26", but many are smaller, and to get an idea of adult size, look at the sire. Having just turned 1 year old, our harry is around 19" tall, and due to the way these pigs grow, he is probably now around full height. He will however continue to fill out over the next couple of years. German Micro's are all black, or black with white markings.

They are a wonderful animal, we get a lot of enjoyment from our pig (Harry Hog). We keep just the one, but as they are social animals, they need either lots of attention as singles, or company from another pig/companion animal. He sees us as his herd. 

Do not expect to keep them as a house animal, and most reputable breeders wont even sell you one unless you can provide evidence of their own outside enclosure. Harry used to come in the house when he was young, he liked to sit with us and watch the tele, but the sheer power of him now means we can't bring him indoors anymore. They can be very destructive, and they sniff and root for foods non stop. Harry has a 22x12ft pen, with house, to himself, and we let him out in the garden as well. He would be fine in a smaller pen, due to the garden time, but we cant really let him in the garden much in winter, as the damage to wet ground is immense, and we need the garden relatively intact for the kids. 

The problem with the "micro pigs" you usually see, in the diiferent colours and stuff, is that the images which made them so popular are all just false marketing really. they never show adult animals, most of them dont even breed from adult animals, so be careful if you go for one of the "designer" micro pigs, as you will never know what you have really bought. The money these guys charge is extortionate, and completely unrealistic. there is no way any pig can really justify the £500+ price tag these guys are charging. I have seen several well known breeders at various times offering a guarantee with their pigs, guaranteeing they will not grow above a certain height, and if they do, they will take them back and replace it with another one. That is not the attitude of someone who is confident they are breeding genuinely small pigs. Some even sell their own special foods, which is low in nutrients to ensure their pig grows small, but this is in fact heading for health issues. Again, many of these designer breeders are just breeding runt to runt, which brings with it their own health issues. 

I bought mine from Rushmoor Country Park near louth, lincs. They are relatively local to me anyway you see, but Bill, the owner is a very knowledgeable guy when it comes to these pigs, and was among some of the first to bring pigs into the country. I can't recommend them enough if you are even remotely close and decide to go ahead with it. Oh, and he cost me £100. Castrated and wormed as well. Do not be tempted to get an uncastrated male as a pet, as an intact male can be aggressive when sexually mature. 

I will take a couple of up to date pictures tomorrow and post them up so you can see my boy.

Last thing, you will need a CPH number, you get these from the RPA. You have to get a movement licence to move one around, unless to the vet, but the seller should sort this out for you. Once you have him home, you have to get a herd number, from the animal health. To walk him, you need a walking licence, which must be a pre approved route. Defra do these, i think, we havent sorted one out yet as we havent been able to harness train him properly yet. We probably left it too late to start, as he doesn't like his harness, so getting it on him is very tricky.

Feel free to pm me with any questions about stuff i haven't covered, I did a lot of research before buying ours. If I can help, I will.

Sorry for long post!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I haven't worked with micro pigs but pigs prefer to be in a social group, they are very clever animals and I have seen some panic when seperated from the group. 
So in my opinion I would get a pair or a small group. Be prepared to have your garden trashed :whistling2: 

With regards to the dogs, I have seen pigs that love them and others that hate them so its quite difficult to say if they will get on or not.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

benh said:


> That would have been me probably.
> 
> I have a "German Micro", which are a hybrid created from Wild Boar and Indian Pygmy Hog.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much, your reply is very informative and your piggie sounds lovely! It would be lovely if you could post some pics later.
I'm so glad your experience is positive.
What you said about breeders selling foods low in nutrients to ensure small pigs is disgusting but not at all surprising. 
As with regards to the £500+ price tag you mentioned, I also think this is seriously overpriced! And the 'promises' of a tiny adult pig are also unrealistic because they are bred down from larger pigs and there is always the chance of a pig growing much bigger than its parents.

But the disappointment on my face when you said your one lives outside!
I was hoping mine could sleep inside and go in a pen during the day if we go out and that! Obviously that is not the case at all lol.

Although I'm very jealous of your pig, Rushmoor Country Park is quite far away from me, (I am in Kent) so I think I will have to keep looking.

I do have a question though, what is Harry like with children?
My nieces and nephews love coming round to see all the animals so it would be interesting to know.

Again, thanks for your very in-depth response, it's given me quite a bit to think about.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha FallenAngel we were planning on getting our garden done soon but I've told my partner to keep plans on hold for this reason! I think a pig would gladly give it a remodel :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Disillusioned said:


> As with regards to the £500+ price tag you mentioned, I also think this is seriously overpriced! And the 'promises' of a tiny adult pig are also unrealistic because they are bred down from larger pigs and there is always the chance of a pig growing much bigger than its parents.


I guess there is always the chance, but they do seem consistent in their sizes and have been doing it a while now.

I didn't realise that was a huge price, £500 would be a good price for a dog to do the same thing.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

If you are in Kent you maybe lucky, in a few years you could probably breed green glowing pigs with 3 eyes!!
BBC News - Kent nuclear waste bunker proposal considered


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Kare said:


> If you are in Kent you maybe lucky, in a few years you could probably breed green glowing pigs with 3 eyes!!
> BBC News - Kent nuclear waste bunker proposal considered



Lol I would get people returning them if they stopped glowing :whistling2:

Not even sure if I'll last that long with the governments plans to protect the olympics! So close to where I live lol
BBC News - London 2012: Olympics missile sites considered for Blackheath and Shooters Hill


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Disillusioned said:


> Wow thank you so much, your reply is very informative and your piggie sounds lovely! It would be lovely if you could post some pics later.
> I'm so glad your experience is positive.
> What you said about breeders selling foods low in nutrients to ensure small pigs is disgusting but not at all surprising.
> As with regards to the £500+ price tag you mentioned, I also think this is seriously overpriced! And the 'promises' of a tiny adult pig are also unrealistic because they are bred down from larger pigs and there is always the chance of a pig growing much bigger than its parents.
> ...


Harry is good with my children, my daughter plays happily with him a lot, she's 6. He can be a little nippy sometimes if he can smell food stuffs sometimes, but never really a problem.

If I had a larger house, I could maybe allow him to live inside, but I sadly dont, and he has so much power, even at his small size, that I would have to make everything really strong to survive him. I would never advise a pig to be kept as an indoor animal i'm afraid. Sorry.

I would be dubious about Pennywell personally, as with most of the others, as he bizarrely doesnt seem able to show the evidence of his breeding down, and his breeding stock seems to mainly be placed out of sight at a very young age. There are a few reports online of his micro's ending up at massive proportions. I would be the same about the rather famous ones in the lake district, who will show you his breeding stock, of assorted sizes, and then tell you the smaller ones only breed with the smaller ones, despite being left to fend for themselves in a field full of mixed, large size pigs.

I will get pics this afternoon when i finish work.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pigs are highly social animals, who should be kept with the company of their own species, despite having a human at home all day.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If you are concerned about size why don't you buy adults? 

That is what we are doing - we are getting a pair of grown Kune Kunes next week. Don't need to worry about how big they will grow as they are already adult. As you probably know - there is no guarantee when you buy any piglet, what size it will end up!

Anyhow, will let you know how we get on with our other animals but have already taken my 5yr old to see them and they were running up and down with him having a jolly old time! Again, I know what I am getting temperament wise. If you go for piglets they might turn out to be aggressive and unsafe around the children later on so this is another advantage of buying adults.

Agree about having two when it comes to sociable animals. No offence but human 'company' is nice and animals get _something _out of it, but it cannot replace same species interaction.
If you had the pig and no other human in your world then I am sure you would agree, a human companion would be your biggest wish :2thumb:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Pouchie said:


> If you are concerned about size why don't you buy adults?
> 
> That is what we are doing - we are getting a pair of grown Kune Kunes next week. Don't need to worry about how big they will grow as they are already adult. As you probably know - there is no guarantee when you buy any piglet, what size it will end up!
> 
> ...


It's lovely that you are doing this! Let me know how you get on wont you as it's definitely something I would consider!

And I wouldn't take offence to someones opinion on whether its cruel to keep certain animals on their own or not, I like to know what people think! Helps me see it from all points of view to help me make my own decision on what I think.
To be honsest I thought as much because I would never keep my rats on their own and I know pigs are sociable too. 

I have a really horrid neighbour which makes it so tempting to buy a couple of the biggest pigs I can find for my garden lol, just to see his face :devil:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

one additional thing with pigs: its not just your grass they'l destroy, if they think theirs food under any paving/concrete/brickwork you have, and theirs any space for them to get their noses in, kiss it goodbye :lol2:

a friend of mines pig (admittedly its a large white boar ie absolutely massive) brought down 6ft of dry stone wall once (he said he wouldnt have minded as much if it had actually been trying to escape, further investigation revealed it was just scratching), another rooted up all an old brick floor in a 10x10 stable in the space of one night :gasp:

pigs are awesome animals, but never underestimate the destructive tendencies


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> one additional thing with pigs: its not just your grass they'l destroy, if they think theirs food under any paving/concrete/brickwork you have, and theirs any space for them to get their noses in, kiss it goodbye :lol2:
> 
> a friend of mines pig (admittedly its a large white boar ie absolutely massive) brought down 6ft of dry stone wall once (he said he wouldnt have minded as much if it had actually been trying to escape, further investigation revealed it was just scratching), another rooted up all an old brick floor in a 10x10 stable in the space of one night :gasp:
> 
> pigs are awesome animals, but never underestimate the destructive tendencies


OMG :lol2: I have a flimsy fence compared! I LOVE the big pigs, my nan was given a tiny runt when I was a child, she kept it and fed it up til it was huge and then the owner took it back....took me years to realise where that poor piggie went!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

at college we had 6 people standing on a gate to pen in a kune kune in the corner and it managed to pull the gate off the hinges and we went flying :whistling2:

People dont realise the strength of pigs!


----------

